
The world’s richest people do not have a growing share of wealth - vixen99
https://blogs.harvard.edu/philg/2016/08/10/the-worlds-richest-people-do-not-have-a-growing-share-of-wealth/
======
sharemywin
For most billionaires, however, it takes more than an inheritance to join the
so-called three-comma club, according to the census; 87% of billionaires, up
from 81% in 2014, made the majority of their fortunes themselves.

What a slap in the face for the millions of workers that made those companies
profitable.

~~~
sharemywin
I'm not trying to take away anything from the billionaires but they didn't do
it by themselves.

